# Apple tv



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté l'apple tv, j'aimerais savoir si on peut lire depuis l'apple tv les films qui se trouve sur mon ordinateur et non sur itunes.
Merci


----------



## Alhan (18 Mai 2013)

Très probablement non (je ne suis pas un spécialiste )

Mais tu peux utiliser des logiciels pour convertir tes films de famille en format lisibles sur iTunes (par exemple handbrake qui marche très bien pour moi)

Comme ça tu bénéficie de l interface Apple qui est très bien!


----------



## Herugul (18 Mai 2013)

Je confirme que tu ne pourras pas mais rien ne t'empêche de convertir ta bibliothèque multimédia en mp4, m4v et de l'importer dans iTunes et ainsi tu auras tous sur ta TV via l'Apple TV. Pour convertir, comme l'a dit Alhan, il y a Handbrake mais tu peux aussi le faire avec QuickTime.


----------



## nicrr (24 Juillet 2013)

oui vous pouvez lire vos films avec filbrowser cela marche tres bien


----------

